# What A Way To Quit Your Job



## MA-Caver (Aug 10, 2010)

Gotta admit this gal knows how to get back at a pig. :lol: 
http://thechive.com/2010/08/10/girl-quits-her-job-on-dry-erase-board-emails-entire-office-33-photos/

Hope she finds another job soon and a BETTER boss.


----------



## edudley (Aug 10, 2010)

Go young lady!


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah its cool and all, but IMO it doesn't hold a torch to a Certain Flight Attendant


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 10, 2010)

That is hilarious and imaginative.  Good for her!


----------



## Carol (Aug 11, 2010)

Heh.  A friend of mine posted on FB that if she had a whiteboard, or beers and an air slide, she'd be making a grand exit herself LOL


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd hire her that very day.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 11, 2010)

So would I, cuz she's a total HPOA!

Snicker Snicker.


----------



## K-man (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah! Great stuff, great story. What a shame it's a hoax!! 
http://thechive.com/2010/08/11/a-word-from-jenny-16-photos/
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 11, 2010)

K-man said:


> Yeah! Great stuff, great story. What a shame it's a hoax!!
> http://thechive.com/2010/08/11/a-word-from-jenny-16-photos/
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


That's just too bad... it was good though. 
I'm at a point of thinking about quitting my job because they want me to allow our customers to walk all over me. 

I'm sorry but, I'm just as human as the customer and I can't GIVE respect unless it's GIVEN... yes it works both ways and I GIVE it... but they just want to treat me like crap... :idunno: I just can't do it. 

Too much corporate (i.e. MAKE MORE $$$$$) mentality and not enough of the "family business" that was there when I first started.


----------



## K-man (Aug 11, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> That's just too bad... it was good though.
> I'm at a point of thinking about quitting my job because they want me to allow our customers to walk all over me.
> 
> I'm sorry but, I'm just as human as the customer and I can't GIVE respect unless it's GIVEN... yes it works both ways and I GIVE it... but they just want to treat me like crap... :idunno: I just can't do it.
> ...


Mate, when I was in business we reserved the right to 'sack' customers who gave us grief. Nothing nasty, just a polite recommendation that they might be better off visiting our opposition. Didn't happen often but was there when needed. Life's too short to put up with arseholes. :asian:


----------



## K-man (Aug 11, 2010)

But in real life there is a guy called Steven Slater!! http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/08/11/jetblue-responds-to-steve_n_678774.html
There's even a song that I've just heard on the radio. Brilliant!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 11, 2010)

K-man said:


> Mate, when I was in business we reserved the right to 'sack' customers who gave us grief. Nothing nasty, just a polite recommendation that they might be better off visiting our opposition. Didn't happen often but was there when needed. Life's too short to put up with arseholes. :asian:


Yeah but if I tell my boss that... I might as well clean out my locker. 
And in this recession... that'd be a purty stupid thing to do. 

SIGH


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 12, 2010)

That was great. And would have been even better if it wasn't a hoax.  Still fun though!


----------



## K-man (Aug 12, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah but if I tell my boss that... I might as well clean out my locker.
> And in this recession... that'd be a purty stupid thing to do.
> 
> SIGH


 So, toss it in and come to Aus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tour the country and get paid. Train away from the maddening crowd. Step back and smell the roses.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 12, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> Yeah its cool and all, but IMO it doesn't hold a torch to a Certain Flight Attendant


 
if my offfice had an emergency chute I'd of done this years ago


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 12, 2010)

K-man said:


> So, toss it in and come to Aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That my friend I have a dream of doing... now ... first things first... $$$ to get there. :uhyeah:


----------

